# Today would've been GM Helio Gracie's 100th birthday!



## Stickgrappler (Oct 1, 2013)

Parabens GM Gracie!


some vidclips in his honor

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/birthday-today-wouldve-been-helio.html


also posted his words of wisdom here:


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-wisdom-of-helio-gracie.html

1.Disciplina (Discipline) - The only way to the top.
2.Alavanca (Leverage) - The secret ingredient of GJJ.
3.Respeito (Respect) - Hard to earn, easy to lose.
4.Paciencia (Patience) - Lose this, lose everything.
5.Saude (Health) - The Gracie Diet
6.Eficiencia (Efficiency) - The way of the wise warrior.
7.Tecnica (Technique) - He who has the most wins.
8.Lealdade (Loyalty) - To your people and your principles.
9.Coragem (Courage) - Helio Gracie vs Masahiko Kimura
10.Familia (Family) - By Blood or by Sweat


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 5, 2013)

We celebrated Helios b-day by learning the Cross Choke. It was his favorite ability.


----------

